# CPT Punctoplasty



## mcintaprl (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know what punctoplasty actually is?


----------



## doverweg (Nov 13, 2009)

Punctoplasty is a surgical procedure to restore the proper drainage of tears when the Lacrimal punctum(puncta lacrimalia) gets blocked in one or both the eyes.


----------

